# Trying to learn



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

The tidal coefficient for Wednesday of this week is 93 morning and 97 afternoon. Suggests extreme high and extreme low and warns of stronger than normal currents. Is this good for fishing or is this a time you should not make a priority if there are options?


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Not once have i ever worried about a tidal coefficiant honestly dont even kno what that is... just go fishing man leave the encyclopedia at home


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

harrymanz said:


> not once have i ever worried about a tidal coefficiant honestly dont even kno what that is... Just go fishing man leave the encyclopedia at home


+1. Lol!!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What Harry Said ! 

It ain't Rodket Science


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I had to goggle it as well. It's a fancy term for the difference of high and low tide. Just go fishing.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just fish. I like 2 hrs before high tide and 2 hrs after. But when I want to fish bad, tides don't mean a thing.:fishing:


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If you have a bait in the water in time they will come .


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

I understand the concept of you only catch fish by being on the water. My issue is that I can fish this week with the extreme high and low tides of this week or I can fish next week with more moderate tides, but I can't fish both. I had hoped to get a bit of direction from some folks with much more experience than myself. Were it any other time only thing I would look at would be the morning low tide but in this case I'm attempting to maximize the odds of a 6 hour drive and the expense of stay. Any direction you can provide based on your experience would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

I get to fish on the weekends til whenever the fishing stops usually around noon or so i head back to chesapeake get cleaned up take care of business go to bed early up at 245 on the beach by 445 catchin bait and on the pier when i have enough in the bucket for a party of five. Seems like i used to look at solunar charts and worry about tides but when you live almost two hours away and fish the weekend mornings none of that stuff matters im just happy to be out there hell the best days are when the fishin is slow and..... of course im by no means any type of pro or expert but i know a few guys who are and i pay attention


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Fish this week. You never know what next week will bring.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yup fish this week you could be dead next week. very low tide will help you see structure and really high tide means more fish have access to those spots


----------



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

If your gonna wait for the tide .moon .sun .clouds etc. to line up you will never go. Go when you can and enjoy. Fish are a bonus!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

harrymanz said:


> not once have i ever worried about a tidal coefficiant honestly dont even kno what that is... Just go fishing man leave the encyclopedia at home


x2! Lol!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Gorge said:


> Fish this week. You never know what next week will bring.


X2 on that. Also go fishing when it's best for you. If you ever get hooked on fishing like a lot of us, you will be fishing in the rain and cold. LOL! Good Luck!


----------



## bigsur (Jul 30, 2019)

"If you drift it...they will come." James Earl Jones 😁


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

let me rephrase.....in your experience has extreme tides helped or hurt your fishing for flounder, trout, and drum?


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Fish moderate tides ... on extreme tides ... high tide usually ends up at the dune and that makes tough fishing .... then extreme low tide, no water but good time to ride beach .... just my opinion .


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

River said:


> Fish moderate tides ... on extreme tides ... high tide usually ends up at the dune and that makes tough fishing .... then extreme low tide, no water but good time to ride beach .... just my opinion .


Your opinion is much appreciated.....made it to the water this morning and it still seemed the tide was higher than I normally see and the current seemed stronger too.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

This may be obvious, but a big tidal coefficient probably signals a Spring tide, meaning new or full moon. Better fishing on average. Plus, more structure will reveal itself during an extreme low tide. Other than that, the effects will have a lot to do with the beach and the species. I'd say just think about how tidal coefficient effects water clarity, roughness of the surf, fishes' access to holes and troughs, current strength, effects on prey (crustaceans, baitfish).


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm not sure if this would have an effect on inlets or not but I saw a couple of large tidal differences when I was in Alaska. One day the low tide was -2.1 feet and the high tide was over 31 feet. When the tide turns around there you know it. Sometimes it can generate waves 10ft high in different parts of the bays and flats. Anyways, not much lives in the super silty waters of the Turnagain arm or the Knik Arm which are both near Anchorage. Sometimes fish are washed into them by the strong push of the bore tides. Following those fish sometimes are Beluga whales and following the Beluga Whales in some cases are Orca. So you can see how a strong tidal difference can attract sea life that normally doesn't exist there. This may be true in pulling more sea life in around the inlets. It would probably be worth a try. Just my recommendation.

This is a good example of a typical tidal bore. 

https://youtu.be/6UJyAsiRmuA


----------



## Redbeard (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm no expert and still pretty new to salt and surf fishing but from what I've seen so far is that the wind and its effect on the roughness of the surf plays a bigger role in success than the difference in tides. Heavy roughness or dead calm waters make for poor fishing in my experience, what I've had best luck with is when there is moderate to slightly heavy roughness, gets a good mixing of bait on the bottom but not too much where the predator fish need to work strenously to get a meal


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The simple answer is go when you can.

The complicated answer is some spots are better on the flood, and some are better on the ebb. You have to fish these spots and take notes. Tide is the vertical rise and fall of the ocean, current is the lateral movement of the water. Current is a good thing, big fish like current. Current brings bait by their faces. Moon tides are going to be stronger, and conversely can negatively impact the fishing. When rollers are smashing the dunes on a moon flood, you probably won't be able to fish. On the other side, when the water is completely sucked off the beach on a moon ebb, you might not be able to fish.

You're missing one of the most important things, and it's wind direction. Wind direction comes to mind way before any tidal coefficient numbers. While tide is the vertical, and current is the lateral movement of water, wind moves the bait. Big fish follow the bait. So I would pay more attention to wind direction and speed versus tidal coefficient. Spring you want more southerly winds, fall you generally want more northerly breezes. Summer is hot and it's a crapshoot, fish at night. There are other factors as well, like water temps, structure, etc, but I haven't had enough coffee for all that yet. 

I'm not an expert in any capacity, but I have learned(insert pain in the butt, right DD?!) over the years from some really good fisherman, for which I am very thankful, and I wrote most of everything down, so I know when I have a window to get down and fish, I can give myself a fairly good chance to be successful.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Perfect example of extreme tide going on now at the point and probably other ramps on Hatteras Island ... water runnin under everybody vehicle and its two hrs till high tide .... big surf ..... I went back to the house ....


----------



## TreeClimber (Oct 10, 2017)

I've often found that dawn and dusk produce good bites regardless of tide. Good luck. 

Also, fishing is always better than work. Just go when you can!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

hopm said:


> The tidal coefficient for Wednesday of this week is 93 morning and 97 afternoon. Suggests extreme high and extreme low and warns of stronger than normal currents. Is this good for fishing or is this a time you should not make a priority if there are options?


It will help to be able to read the surf - 

https://teachmesurffishing.com/surf-fishing-the-structure-to-find-the-fish/


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2019)

Matt Bizarro said:


> This may be obvious, but a big tidal coefficient probably signals a Spring tide, meaning new or full moon. Better fishing on average. Plus, more structure will reveal itself during an extreme low tide. Other than that, the effects will have a lot to do with the beach and the species. I'd say just think about how tidal coefficient effects water clarity, roughness of the surf, fishes' access to holes and troughs, current strength, effects on prey (crustaceans, baitfish).


Not sure if it's just new or full moon. https://tides4fishing.com/us/north-carolina/nags-head[/B]


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Had a wicked big tidal coefficient in Frisco NC last week. Surf fishing was slow. Beach was nice.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Gorge said:


> Had a wicked big tidal coefficient in Frisco NC last week. Surf fishing was slow. Beach was nice.


That sounds like something left over from a math problem. We shouldn't be too hard on that guy, at least it's something new!


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Yeah i didnt mean to start a dogpile it just kinda felt like someone trying to get the easy way as if anyone on here really knows the best time and the surefire way to catch the most fish always never fail when the truth is the only guy i see on here with a relentless apt for fishing is mr andypat.. truth is i caught alot of respectable fish on the pier this year and last .. high tide low tide moons sun cats climbin trees old ladies and shishkabobs i mean cmon man nobody knows for sure except andy and some of those drum pros and mensa guys i heard were on here


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Harrymanz said:


> Yeah i didnt mean to start a dogpile it just kinda felt like someone trying to get the easy way as if anyone on here really knows the best time and the surefire way to catch the most fish always never fail when the truth is the only guy i see on here with a relentless apt for fishing is mr andypat.. truth is i caught alot of respectable fish on the pier this year and last .. high tide low tide moons sun cats climbin trees old ladies and shishkabobs i mean cmon man nobody knows for sure except andy and some of those drum pros and mensa guys i heard were on here


Trying to get the easy way????.....legit question on tides which I'm trying to understand. Thanks to those who answered.....Maybe I should have asked who has success on extreme high tides and extreme low tides. I generally fish inshore and the extreme tides have not been productive for me....there are those I'm sure who have seen success with the extreme tides.....I had generally looked at the purpose of the forum as an exchange of information. My apologies


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

Ok so what is the answer i sure would like to kno that way i can just wait til the tidal coefficient is right and go fishing once a year so i can catch a spot or two get me a picture


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The moral of the story is use the time you have. Don't over think it. A day wasting bait and baking in the sun is still better than work.


----------



## hopm (Jul 23, 2012)

Harrymanz said:


> Ok so what is the answer i sure would like to kno that way i can just wait til the tidal coefficient is right and go fishing once a year so i can catch a spot or two get me a picture


Not worth response. Again my apologies. Maybe someone will share and you'll have your answer. I got mine.


----------



## Jclangston (Aug 27, 2019)

Another question, I'm also learning surf fishing this year. I mainly fish on the Gulf Coast in Tx. If the waves coming over the first sand bar are 2-3 feet is it always tough to keep the waves from dragging the bait and sinker forward? I was using a 8 oz spider weight and after 5 minutes I would have lots of slack in my line. I like casting into the first and second guts between the sandbars but the waves keep giving me hell. Am I doing something wrong? I'm fishing with 12' rods and 8oz spider weights with live or cut bait.


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Not once have i ever worried about a tidal coefficiant honestly dont even kno what that is... just go fishing man leave the encyclopedia at home


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Adam said:


> The simple answer is go when you can.
> 
> The complicated answer is some spots are better on the flood, and some are better on the ebb. You have to fish these spots and take notes. Tide is the vertical rise and fall of the ocean, current is the lateral movement of the water. Current is a good thing, big fish like current. Current brings bait by their faces. Moon tides are going to be stronger, and conversely can negatively impact the fishing. When rollers are smashing the dunes on a moon flood, you probably won't be able to fish. On the other side, when the water is completely sucked off the beach on a moon ebb, you might not be able to fish.
> 
> ...


 Adam,you are finally no longer an "internet fisherman".... Experience,watching (observing),as well as knowing there is more than one spot has taught you much through the years.....


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks DD, I'm hardheaded, it takes a while sometimes. Going to sneak down there in a few weeks, need to touch base with Brittany and get a room at your place soon. Missed the whole fall for the first time in years! Smallie fishing has been good though, fun to learn new things. Got my new personal best on Tuesday with a pot-bellied 18.25"; 4lbs or just shy, didn't miss it by much.


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

hunter1 said:


> Just fish. I like 2 hrs before high tide and 2 hrs after. But when I want to fish bad, tides don't mean a thing.:fishing:


agree


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Not once have i ever worried about a tidal coefficiant honestly dont even kno what that is... just go fishing man leave the encyclopedia at home


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey guys, when will we be able to go fishing again? I am in https://areacodes.net/917 and its quarantine here. And nobody knows for sure when we are free to move again. Where are you all from and what is the situation in your place? It looks like some countries do not care at all and life continues in its usual rhythm, lucky people. Here it is totally different to my despair.


----------

